# custom kicks/tweeter pods



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I used to do semi custom installs as a hobby, never as a career. I made these tweeter pods and kick panels in about six hours total time. They are primarily made from factory parts, cheese cloth, mdf & a bondo/resin mix.I finished them with trim black and a product called texture spray both from a company named SEM. The texture spray goes on like undercoating and you sand it to your desired texture. It appears to have a leather type grain finish. These products made for a great close to factory finish look. Take a look at the link and let me know what you all think.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

posting the actual link or pic would be better


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I dont exactally know how to post the photo, actually I don't think I can yet. As for the link, you're correct. Thanks. By the way, what did ya think?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> I dont exactally know how to post the photo, actually I don't think I can yet. As for the link, you're correct. Thanks. By the way, what did ya think?



Hell they look better than anything I could dream about doing

You have to be a contributor to upload images to NF. But use www.photobucket.com they'll host your pic and you can just link them


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

those look very nice. The sail panel has a bit of a ripple at the bottom. the kicks look very nice...very stock looking. 
How did you do them? cut off the edge that goes out to the door frame and build them back around?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> I dont exactally know how to post the photo, actually I don't think I can yet. As for the link, you're correct. Thanks. By the way, what did ya think?


as long as your pics are on the internet allready it will be fine to make your link an acual link look at the buttons right under the size option while you are posting. hold your mouse over all the bouutons and it will tell you what each one does. the mountains will post a pic and and world with the infinity symbol will post a link. and the tweeter enclosure looks completly stock i thought u used a heat gun and basicly melted it lol


----------

